# Independence Day!



## darklilly23 (May 26, 2013)

Just thought I would start a thread for everybody just to celebrate life liberty and the pursuit if happiness!

Tell me about your exodus, anything gos!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

Happy 4th to you darklilly. Independence Day has new meaning for some of us. 

I am not out of this mess yet but working toward that goal.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Happy Independence Day to all of you.


----------

